# Waterfowl opener



## kkelly (Apr 19, 2008)

How did everyone do up in NoDak on opening day? I've got 2 more months down here in Ok before we can get out and start putting the hurt on some birds. Just figured I'd hear how you guys are doing so far!


----------



## huntnmike (Jul 23, 2011)

we killed 15 honkers and 41 mallards today here in nodak!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

4 man limits on both ducks and geese. all done and out of field by 10. I also got a drake black duck that will be going on the wall.


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

Ugggg wish I was hunting.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

So there still aren't any ducks in Nodak!? :wink: Good job boys save some for next weekend.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Differentiating between hens and drakes was difficult if not impossible. We got limits but had to pick through lots of birds. Even after 8 passes and landing in the decoys we still couldnt tell. A group near us threw big volleys at everything within range, cant figure how they knew what they were shooting at. Downed a couple of geese but for the most part they wanted nothing to do with the decoys.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree, drakes are still very brown. Thankfully we had south/southeast winds and the sun was out. If it had been overcast it pretty much would have been impossible. Gotta look at the chest more than the head at this time of year. Plenty of birds around. The big groups are a little spotty in the area I scout; you'd think with all the water around that you'd see a swarm of ducks every couple miles but nonetheless they're out there.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

1 goose for the weekend in minnesota. NO DUCKS anywhere


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Great opener in SoDak.Didn't do well on geese but lots of ducks.VERY hard to pick drakes-even if you let them land as someone else mentioned.My Illinois bow buddy and neighbor girl with 13 malls(5 hens  ),4 pintails,one widgeon and 2 honkers.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

3 man limit of ducks on saturday morning (14 mallards and 4 wood ducks) 4 man limit of geese and ducks on sunday morning. Saturday was amazing as we had a little honey hole where the ducks were pouring into. The only problem like the rest of you said was identifying drakes as we we only had 1 drake that had a lot of green on it.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

21 ducks on opener between 4 guys. Sunday morning was less than stellar with only three shot...but they were all NODAK drake wood ducks!!! True trophies IMO :beer:


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is our Sunday morning 4 man limit on ducks and geese. Drakes were pretty easy to pick out as the sun was at our backs. The Woodies were a nice add to the morning.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Missed the crazyness of Saturday Morning due to my kids Football, but I scratched out a limit in a field Saturday night...Sunday was a different story, birds must of been tucked away deep in the sloughs...5 of us only managed 7 ducks in a grain field. Not much flying Sunday.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Started scouting one of my areas friday evening, saw alot of birds but also alot of other pickups watching the same fields so headed to another area found a good amount of ducks using a wheat field, and didnt see another hunter. went out the next mornign and got a 6 man limit of ducks and geese. There werent any geese using the field but there were enough in the area and got enough to come in. Sunday morning found a barley field and got our limit of ducks and 4 geese so it was a pretty good opening weekend for us.


----------



## tka250 (Sep 24, 2009)

Had my best waterfowl opener here in MN ever. 3 of us shot our limits Sat and Sun. Mostly mallards with a handful of woodies and about a dozen teal. Hunted a small flooded backwater area next to a small river. Pretty much timber hunting. The pool of water was only about 20 yards wide and a couple hundred feet long in the middle of a woods. Its one I won't forget.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Duck hunting was great this weekend, and got some bonus geese and cranes.

Startled onto a new recipe (nice work Jeff) - duck stuffed with cream cheese/jalepeno and wrapped in bacon.

Hopefully we get some more migrant geese down this week.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Got our mallards and some honkers. Had the sun on the mallards I actually thought it was easier this year then the last couple picking out the drakes. Sun always helps though. Geese had been pounded in this field all early season so they weren't having it.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Duck hunting was great this weekend, and got some bonus geese and cranes.
> 
> *Startled onto a new recipe (nice work Jeff) - duck stuffed with cream cheese/jalepeno and wrapped in bacon.*
> 
> Hopefully we get some more migrant geese down this week.


I've been cooking up duck that way for years! Definitely delicious. But the secret is in the marinade ... :wink:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Used teriyaki for the marinade.

Great weekend. Whacked a ton of ducks (with a bonus band), crumpled a few phetodactyls and ate good. My world famous opening day breakfast sandwiches (thick cut bacon, eggs fried in bacon grease and cheese on a toasted english muffin), duck stuffed with cream cheese, japs and wrapped in bacon, duck stuffed with blue cheese and wrapped in bacon, duck reubens. I think we must have eaten about a pound of bacon each....


----------

